# My legal right to sketch in a public space.



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be blogging this. Not entirely unrelated to the 'lino' thread.

I have been forewarned that the police will be called next time I am sketching in Plaza Nueva. Red flag to a bull!

Monday morning I will sketch. If the policia locale trun up I will ask them to charge me with summat  If they give the unprovoked violent treatment again, I will call policia nacional and a solicitor.

Most of the people working in the court (in Plaza Nueva) are being very supportive and trying to persuade el jefe to leave me alone.

I am not doing anything illegal. There is absolutely nothing they can rightfully charge me with. I will go to papers, TV, everything. I am currently involved in a project that will raise much money for a local charity. Between us we have already pumped in over €1,000 of our own cash, much time and effort. Just because some fucking big nob wants to be seen to be in control I am going to have my income taken away from me. Or, at least that is what he thinks 

Sketching in a public space! You bastard - the gallows for you. In the meantime they all seem happy to let the muggers and bag snatchers go about their daily business.


----------



## toggle (Apr 27, 2012)

the police will be called?

this suggests that it's someone there that is calling them in if you are seen there rather than the police will act when they see you.

so who is calling them, who have you pissed off this time?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

toggle said:


> the police will be called?
> 
> this suggests that it's someone there that is calling them in if you are seen there rather than the police will act when they see you.
> 
> so who is calling them, who have you pissed off this time?


 

Top judge 

On the plus side all the chauffers/body guards who I spend time with are actually paying me in advance to do oil paintings they can leave on their car seats for the big wigs to see. I'm getting good support. These guys are hard as, and they're helping me, which is all a bit overwhelmingly nice really. Not sure why mr Top Judge has suddenly turned, but I have suspicions.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

Unless you're causing an obstruction or on private land I can't see any grounds for any objections.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 27, 2012)

what suspicions, Stan,?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Unless you're causing an obstruction or on private land I can't see any grounds for any objections.


 
Policia local are already backing down. The only thing they can come up with is 'obstruction of a public right of way'. I'm taking this all the way. Any police who try and charge me run the risk of being laughing stock of the local.

It's my income!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> what suspicions, Stan,?


 
I will come back to this at a later date.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I will come back to this at a later date.


You got his daughter drunk and she gave you a hand shandy.  Didn't you.

Or his missus mebbe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

Corax said:


> You got his daughter drunk and she gave you a hand shandy. Didn't you.
> 
> Or his missus mebbe.


 
No 

A missed opportunity?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2012)

Those pencils look awfully sharp.


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just look after yourself, Stanley.

I hear the internet police are after you too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Those pencils look awfully sharp.


 
I have had several knives confiscated.

The law (to the letter) is any knife with a blade less the 30mm is legal. Policia Local are thick as fuck. They get 6 months training.But, you can't really argue with a thich twat with a baton and a gun.

I'm taking this to the press this time, with the history of abuse previously.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No
> 
> A missed opportunity?


Sketched her norks?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2012)

Corax said:


> Sketched her norks?


Should've sketched on them too.


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just to guarantee an arrest.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Unless you're causing an obstruction or on private land I can't see any grounds for any objections.


 
This is in spain, im assuming stan is english. In which case the policia probably dont feel they need grounds for anything


----------



## rover07 (Apr 30, 2012)

Why do you need a knife?

If you're pissed up in the main square waving a knife about then i'm not surprised the police have been called.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 30, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Why do you need a knife?
> 
> If you're pissed up in the main square waving a knife about then i'm not surprised the police have been called.


 
Yes. Owning a knife (doesn't everyone?) is exactly the same as 'being pissed up in the main square waving it about'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

if stanley had half a brain he'd have sat in a plaza doing a drawing of parliament or brighton pier or a naked woman and a panda, making anyone having a pop at him for his sketching look at a complete tosser.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yes. Owning a knife (doesn't everyone?) is exactly the same as 'being pissed up in the main square waving it about'.


do you think stan could sit quiet with a knife in his pocket without letting everyone know he has it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have had several knives confiscated.
> 
> The law (to the letter) is any knife with a blade less the 30mm is legal. Policia Local are thick as fuck. They get 6 months training.But, you can't really argue with a thich twat with a baton and a gun.
> 
> I'm taking this to the press this time, with the history of abuse previously.


your abuse or their abuse?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> your abuse or their abuse?


 
Their abuse of course.

I was stopped working yesterday.

Them: Please go this is prohibited. Pack up now.
Me: But, it is my work. They are commissions for clients.
Them: Go - it is prohibited.
Me: OK, but what is prohibited?
Them: This is prohibited.
Me: Sketching?
Them: Yes.
Me: No it isn't. I've checked with my solicitor. How can you expect to enforce the law correctly when you don't even know what the law is?

I packed up and waited for them to leave before setting up again.

Now we're getting full support for the lino project (other thread) I feel a bit compromised about protesting to loudly until the event has passed successfully. This is Spain. It offers great freedom and support to artists sometimes. Other times it slams you down harder than a criminal.

In the meantime, I've just been contacted by a German arts magazine who want to do a feature. Germany was great. Absolutely no hassle from police. In fact they were always very friendly and supportive. The only other place in Europe I had problems with police was in Montpellier where some dick head, specials like twats on bicycles insisted I wasn't allowed to work whilst sitting on the pavement. It is actually illegal to sit on the pavement in Montpellier! This ensures you pay to sit at a bar when having a drink.


----------



## xes (May 2, 2012)

can you work from photos Stanley? Take some snaps of the places you want to sketch, and work from those? I know it's not the same, but it's got to be better than dealing with nazi pig scum.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2012)

xes said:


> can you work from photos Stanley? Take some snaps of the places you want to sketch, and work from those? I know it's not the same, but it's got to be better than dealing with nazi pig scum.


 
This is not the point. I'm making a stand this time. They prevent me doing my work very legally. I suffer. My landlord suffers. Other street artists suffer. Nobody wins basically.

I have to make money. Luckily, many of the staff at the court have given me support in the way of commissions which I will complete from photographs. However, as from 2.30pm today I will be working on my regular pitch. If police come, I will pack up. I don't want to compromise the lino project - Impresiones Gigantes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Their abuse of course.
> 
> I was stopped working yesterday.
> 
> ...


Remember what they did to lorca


----------



## Sweet Meiga (May 2, 2012)

Sounds awful 

Good luck, Stan!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Sounds awful
> 
> Good luck, Stan!


 
It's not really. Just annoying now. It used to get me down. Now it's just an everyday annoyance. However, no trouble today, no trouble yesterday. Perhaps they've found better stuff to do already. Chocker busy with commissions and other stuff ATM, but I still rely on street sales to keep my landlord happy.

Dia del Cruz here today. Granada and Cordoba's big days. The streets will be awash with piss, puke and tears very soon


----------



## Sweet Meiga (May 4, 2012)

Good 
I really admire your thick skin in that respect.


----------

